# Los Angeles - Player seeking regular campaign to join



## Grunk (Dec 21, 2004)

Hello All
I'm a preety experienced gamer in his 20's who's been running a campaign for about a year. I'd like to join or start up a D&D gaming group where I can play. I've done homebrew exclusively so I'm open to a greyhawk, dragonlance, ebberon etc. setting. I'm a creative gamer and can commit to a long term campaign. I enjoy hack and slash with mystery and roleplaying to flesh it out. Also, any DMs who'd like to exchange notes or some such are also welcome to reply. 

I'm in Silverlake, Los Angeles and would prefer to play locally, but I am willing to make a slight trek once a week or so. 

Sincerely
Grunk the Monk


----------



## KismetRose (Jan 9, 2005)

I hate to ask, but since I don't know I feel I have to: where is Silverlake?  It sounds damned familiar but I can't place where it is.  

I ask because my boyfriend and I are looking for gamers in or near Glendale. He's been gaming for about fifteen years and I've been gaming for about ten years. We're both 26 and looking for cool folks to game with. Since we both work full time during the weekday, we only really have time to game during the weekend. We are steady gamers, available most weekends, and do not mind using our apartment for gaming.

We have mostly played D&D 3.0 for the last three years, but we also enjoy White Wolf games, other D20 ideas, and so on. While we like to game for the long-term we do like some variety.

We have both played and DMed at various times. We are looking for people who play and for people who might be willing and able to DM.

We are also looking for people who enjoy a bit of variety in their gaming. It is natural to favor a particular system over another, but we'd like to find people who are not adverse to trying new things.

If you would like to get an idea of our game and of myself as a gamer, please feel free to go to http://www.members.aol.com/KismetsDandD/DandDIndex.html and examine my web site.

If you are interested in meeting us about gaming stuff, please e-mail me at kismetrld@yahoo dot com or reply to this post. Thanks!


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm in a campaign on the GM's own world, using system 3.$, and two long-time players just had to drop out because of work schedules.  The games are every other Saturday in North Hollywood.  I know that's a bit of a drive for both of you, gas prices being what they are, but what's more important:  food or D & D?

R.S.V.P. if you are interested, and I'll pass your info on to my DM.


----------



## Stosh (Apr 17, 2005)

I live in burbank and im 16, i really want a good game every saterday or so because i have had crappy on and off games for tha past year, i have 5 years experience and know 3.0 pretty well but need to learn 3.5 (just the differences of course). I would like to join your game or KismetRose's game if you would let me. I like to be a player but can D.M. if you want me to, i need more practice though first.


----------



## Stosh (Apr 17, 2005)

OH YEA and i live in burbank so I wouldn't have a problem getting to glendale, ( i think ) i moved to america 3 and a half months ago from Canada, so i don't know the area vary well so i might need a ride a few times.


----------



## Matt Harris (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm the DM Jamallo Kreen referred to.  If you would like to know more information about the campaign, details may be found in the D&D section of my website, including a campaign log, custom rules (very few so far), etc. The website is http://www.launchpadzero.net .  The campaign will be every other Saturday from 1 PM until 5 to 6 pm in North Hollywood (about 2 miles west of the Burbank airport). The campaign is temporarily on hiatus while I get a couple more players, but I hope to get it going again the 2nd or 3rd week of May.

You should also check out the Valley Area Gamers Yahoo group. That is where I post games schedules, experience rewards, etc. The url is http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/valley_area_gamers/ 

If you are interested in joining the Cormarian campaign, drop me an email at matt_j_harris-at-yahoo.com.


----------



## Pappy91011 (May 6, 2005)

*Experienced North Hollywood group looking for gamers!*

Yo guys!  If you all are interesting, I play in a group that games in North Hollywood EVERY Sunday and has been doing so for about 4 years.  We are currently looking to add new players to our roster.  Right now we are playing a 3.5 Planescape campaign, but that seems to be winding down.  Afterwards we are most likely going to try a Star Wars RPG set in the Knights of the Old Republic era.  

If any of you guys are interested, just reply ro e-mail me at ppiumetti@charterinternet.com


----------



## D'nemy (May 9, 2005)

Well, now. I'm currently in a Sunday group, but I have been toying with the idea of doing something during the week. Any "school-nighters" out there?

Let me know!


----------



## Tirlanolir (May 9, 2005)

Grunk, when do you plan on playing?  weekend or weeknight?


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (May 9, 2005)

D'nemy said:
			
		

> Well, now. I'm currently in a Sunday group, but I have been toying with the idea of doing something during the week. Any "school-nighters" out there?
> 
> Let me know!



D'nemy, your preferences are set to not receive e-mail or private messages.  You will have to post your c.v. and contact info here if you want other DMs to contact you.

A general plea to posters from "Los Angeles" -- _please_ indicate _where_ you are in Los Angeles, by ZIP code, LAPD area, neighborhood name, nearest freeway onramp, local street gang .... _something_ better than "I live somewhere in 400+ square miles and may be anywhere from across the street from you to 70 miles away."  The City of Los Angeles stretches from the southernmost bit of San Pedro to the borders of Ventura, and from the Pacific Ocean to the mountains and the desert.  (I'm not saying this to be snotty; at least one person in this thread is new to the L.A. area and may not know just how truly enormous the City is.)


----------



## Tirlanolir (May 9, 2005)

Jamallo Kreen said:
			
		

> D'nemy, your preferences are set to not receive e-mail or private messages.  You will have to post your c.v. and contact info here if you want other DMs to contact you.
> 
> A general plea to posters from "Los Angeles" -- _please_ indicate _where_ you are in Los Angeles, by ZIP code, LAPD area, neighborhood name, nearest freeway onramp, local street gang .... _something_ better than "I live somewhere in 400+ square miles and may be anywhere from across the street from you to 70 miles away."  The City of Los Angeles stretches from the southernmost bit of San Pedro to the borders of Ventura, and from the Pacific Ocean to the mountains and the desert.




I live in West LA, near UCLA (5 mins.)  I am interested in a D&D game that starts low level with epic level potential and play and lots of story.  For the kind of game that I am most interested in, see Sepulchrave II's story hours on EnWorld.  I've got 20+ years gaming xp and am in my mid-30's.  So, I'm just throwing this out there and seeing what happens.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (May 9, 2005)

Tirlanolir said:
			
		

> I live in West LA, near UCLA (5 mins.)  I am interested in a D&D game that starts low level with epic level potential and play and lots of story.  For the kind of game that I am most interested in, see Sepulchrave II's story hours on EnWorld.  I've got 20+ years gaming xp and am in my mid-30's.  So, I'm just throwing this out there and seeing what happens.




Would you be willing to commute as far as the Van Nuys area?  (I think the MTA still has a bus which travels from Westwood Blvd up Van Nuys Blvd, which is two blocks from me.)  If you're driving, would you be able to play weekdays?  (As I've mentioned elsewhere, parking around my place is only available weekdays because it's a residential neighborhood.)

I've got characters I'm dying to run, even as NPCs, and around mid-June or early July I'll be able to run here.  If people pay money, I'll even turn on the central air conditioning during the day.   (It's _coooooool_ -- but hideously expensive to run.) 

What I am looking at running now is something for low-level characters in the Forgotten Realms which would build up to Epic dimensions.  I don't mean just reach Epic levels by default, I mean that I have the _intention_ of going from 0-20+.  I value role-playing, and the xp awards will be based largely on that; many encounters will be just talking, but if the talking fails, the other person may turn out to be bigger and badder than the PCs would have guessed, and they will have to fight for their lives -- and maybe more.  Anyone who gets to high levels in my games will be proud of their character's accomplishments, and will weep sad tears if the character dies.  (Yes, I _have_ killed off people's "favorite characters" before, but always _tried_ to leave them some means of getting the character back).


----------



## D'nemy (May 10, 2005)

Ok. I changed my edit options to receive emails and private messages. 

I live in the Eagle Rock area, which is between Glendale and Pasadena. I'm currently in a group that meets on Sundays, but have been thinking about doing something on a weeknight. Since I'm going to be running the game on Sundays, I'm more interested in playing if a "school night" game is started. 

Monday or Tuesday nights will work best for me. Thursdays are ok, too, but I have a prior commitment that meets once a month on Thursdays, so, I'd have skip out then. And Wednesdays are a no go. 

My email is thietter@yahoo.com 

Thanks! Sorry about the earlier lack of specifics. I was just testing the waters to see what was out there.


----------



## Tirlanolir (May 10, 2005)

I play in a weekend game.  I was thinking of a weekday game, too.  Thursdays are best for me.  But we don't have to play every Thursday.


----------



## D'nemy (May 12, 2005)

I am all for Thursday nights. Starting around 7:30... we could go until 11:30, if that's not too late... later for those who love little sleep and lots of morning coffee. 

I live in the Eagle Rock area, which is between Glendale & Pasadena, on the Northeast Side of Los Angeles, but I have car and am willing to travel. (Within reason.) 

You can send and email to thietter@yahoo.com.

Who's interested?!


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (May 31, 2005)

*Thursday night -- I shall run for whoever is interested*

Well, at least two people would like _me_ to run on Thursday nights.  

Anyone interested in joining us is strongly urged to read my "Important notes" post in the "Van Nuys" thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2290361#post2290361 .

Please e-mail _before_ June 14th if you would like to play from the beginning of the campaign.


----------

